# laser sight on a slingshot ?



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

i have seen several sellers making big accuracy claims for slingshots incorporating lasers

in the frames . anyone think this works or have any experience with this ?? tried them on

handguns and did not like them . is the concept even valid on a slingshot ? --- thanks


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

Simpson, it is a waste of in my humble opinion. In order for it to be effective you would have to be really good anyways, such as holding the slingshot the same every time, keeping a consistent and steady anchor point, following up with a smooth release. Not to mention the effects that bands and ammo have on the drop of the projectile over a given distance.

Watch Bill Hays shooting lessons on you tube or learn to shoot instinctive and you will be much better off, leave the laser scores for the fancy rifles.

Quentin


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

If its the one where the guy shoots pencils in half don't waist your money get a seal sniper or scout hell make a fork and do better than what they are saleing.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Been discussed several times ... for example, here are a couple of links:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/32113-laser-slingshot/

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/893-laser-guided-slingshot-link/

In general, it is just a gimmick ... it will not make you any more accurate.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

I have never used on because I draw, aim, and shoot so fast my friends laugh at me. So for me I know it would just be dead weight. And I never night hunt so I don't need to mount a flashlight either. I have a Parker crossbow bow and you both want and need a sight. I have the nikon bolt xr and its dead on everytime. I also have a laser broadhead and luminknoks. But I never use the laser either.


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

thanks to all for the information . i tried putting a laser in the minimag flashlight mount on the bottom of a trumark `bat`

slingshot and got erratic results and decided it wouldn't work (didn`t think it would , given all the variables) . did not like the fiber optic sights on the `bat`

either so guess i`ll give up on sights for the time being -------


----------



## Aries666 (Feb 22, 2014)

Honestly it doesn't seem practical on a slingshot to me. It may work very well for others I'm sure. But I imagine you must need a very steady set of hands to truly make that laser at all useful. A flashlight mount maybe but a laser seems a bit excessive for a slingshot with no arrow.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Laser beams travel perfectly straight. Sling shot ammo travels in a parabolic path. How will you place a laser for various distances. How will you hold the beam steady. A gimmick for sure. If it had any value the manufacturer would do real life demonstrations. They can't and will never be able to. Just a B.S. edited video on youtube. If it worked every one would have one. It doesn't work and any one that bought one knows that and won't admit they were scammed.Shooting is a developed skill. No gimmicks or short cuts. Just practice.


----------

